# Idaho hunt next year



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

We're planning a whitetail hunt in a year from November. We plan on bringing the goats. Are there any requirements for goats coming from out if state?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A general health certificate wouldnt hurt to have to show any one wanting to know the health of your animals but seeing how you are not leaving them in the state you are going to, Id have to say there is no requirement.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

What tests are typically required to get a health certificate?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

None, the vet just looks em over to see if they may have something like sour mouth or any other visible sickness/disease.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Doent seem like that'd take a vet to do. Maybe I can do my own.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

After looking at the goat the Vet calls the state you are going to and gets a certification number. The certificate is only good for 30 days. We live in north Idaho and spend alot of time in Montana. These certificates can add up financially, but at least the money is going to my vet, who is a good lady, and not the state.


----------

